
The Furby Organ, a Musical Instrument Made from Furbies [video] - cardamomo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYLBjScgb7o
======
Udik
Reminds me of something seen in Terry Gilliam's "The adventures of Baron
Munchausen":

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sLNOhA7C2Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sLNOhA7C2Q)

(Warning: simulated torture instrument).

Seems to be an evolution of a previous Monty Python's sketch:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saY10AWXLIY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saY10AWXLIY)

~~~
cardamomo
This, in turn, reminds me of the Cat Organ
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cat_organ](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cat_organ)).

------
throwaway2016a
This is pretty awesome. I sent the link around to my co-workers the other day
but didn't think it was on topic for HN.

This guy spent seven years thinking about this this idea and then made it a
reality.

We should all be so lucky (and so motivated and willing to put in a lot of
work.... I mean look at all those solder points!!). I'm a little jealous. I
have so many fun projects I've been thinking of for 7 years and never gotten
to.

------
EtDybNuvCu
The timbre of the singing isn't instantly audible from the normal Furby
gibbering, but it has a unique and haunting beauty.

------
YeGoblynQueenne
That's what happens when you give kids a set of tools, a garage and permission
to cut their own hair.

------
AnnoyingSwede
The amount of effort.. Good job!

